# SOT Kayak für Oosterschelde / Veerse Meer / Nordsee (küstennah)



## mauritio (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich spiele derzeit ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir ein "Sit on top"-Kayak zuzulegen und damit in Zeeland vorzugsweise im Veersemeer auf Forelle, in der Oosterschelde auf Platte und im Sommer Makrelen und in der Nordsee (Zoutelande / Westkapelle höchstens bis zur Fährrinne) angeln zu gehen. 

Informiert habe ich mich schon einige Zeit. Von daher weiß ich, welche Boote grundsätzlich in Betracht kommen, was die kosten etc.

Vielmehr interessiert mich eure Einschätzung, ob dies eine gute Idee in Bezug auf die Zielgebiete ist. Ich habe dort eigentlich noch nie "angelnde" Kayaks gesehen . Von der Oosterschelde weiß ich zumindest, dass es dort betrieben wird.

konkret:

- Bin ich für die Gewässer mit einem SOT-Kayak gut beraten oder wäre ein Schlauchboot mit ca 15PS Motorisierung die bessere Wahl?

- Kann ich als Kayak-Anfänger ruhigen Gewissens (Schwimmweste vorausgesetzt) einen Trip auf die Oosterschelde wagen? Erinnere mich nur, dass die Strömung dort im Bereich der Zeelandbrücke nicht ohne war. Wenn ja, wo sollte ich üben? Yerseke läge für mich nahe?

- Wenn bei Ententeich im Bereich Zoutelande erste Versuche unternommen würden, mit dem SOT mal rauszupaddeln: Ist es dort "strömungstechnisch" bedenklich? 

- Mir würden jetzt noch zig Fragen einfallen, dazu reicht die Datenbankkapazität hier aber nicht . 

Ich hoffe aber, dass einige von euch schon mal vor ähnlichen Fragestellungen standet und ihr mir evtl Antwort geben könnt.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: SOT Kayak für Oosterschelde / Veerse Meer / Nordsee (küstennah)*

Hi,
ich kann da selber nix zu sagen, aber im August bin ich für ein Wochenende an der Oosterschelde und werde unter anderem auch mal mit einem SOT auf Wolfsbarsch angeln. Schau mal unter http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/ da findest Du ein paar Infos zum Thema "Kajakfischen".  So ein WoBa-Seminar mache ich im August, da ist die Kajaktour mit dabei. Rob ist hier im Board wohl nicht mehr aktiv, aber Du kannst ihn ja über seine Seite mal anschreiben und detaillierte Fragen stellen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mauritio (17. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Kayak für Oosterschelde / Veerse Meer / Nordsee (küstennah)*

merci, ich habe für Juno gebucht und mir auch schon mal ein inflatable Kajak zum üben bestellt ;-) incl ein wenig Material zwecks Umbauten wie Rutenhalter etc. 

Merke aber langsam, dass das Thema zu einer richtigen Wissenschaft werden kann. Bleibe auf jeden Fall mal dran.

Anregungen jederzeit willkommen!!!


----------



## Michael_05er (18. März 2011)

*AW: SOT Kayak für Oosterschelde / Veerse Meer / Nordsee (küstennah)*



mauritio schrieb:


> Anregungen jederzeit willkommen!!!


Von mir kommt höchstens Neid 
Für Tipps und Anregungen würde ich mal im Mefo/BellyBoat-Forum stöbern: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=25
Da findest Du einiges zum Thema Kayak/SOT, und auch wenn da eher um die Ostsee geht sind da einige erfahrene Leute unterwegs, die Dir sicher weiterhelfen können.
Grüße,
Michael


----------

